#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Εκτίμηση κόστους για έκδοση άδειας αποθήκης

## nickgg91

Πρόκειται για έκδοση άδειας εξωτερικής (πιθανότατα μεταλλικής) αποθήκης περίπου 20τ.μ. σε κατοικία. Τα υφιστάμενα κτίσματα έχουν νομιμοποιηθεί πρόσφατα από άλλο συνάδελφο. Επίσης έχω επιβεβαιώσει ότι έχω υπόλοιπο δόμησης και κάλυψης. Ο ιδιοκτήτης μου ζήτησε να του δώσω μία τιμή για έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας της συγκεκριμένης κατασκευής. Το οικόπεδο βρίσκεται σε οικισμό κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων χαρακτηρισμένο ως ενδιαφέρον, στάσιμο, διάσπαρτο, μεσαίο και μη περιαστικό, παραλιακό ή τουριστικό. Είμαι νέος μηχανικός, εργαζόμενος σε κατασκευαστική εταιρεία και συνεπώς δεν έχω εμπειρία σε έκδοση αδειών. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να δώσω μια τιμή λογική δεδομένου ότι είμαι νέος μηχανικός και θέλω να πάρω τη δουλειά χωρίς όμως να είναι εξευτελιστική ή ακόμα χειρότερα να μπω μέσα; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## Xάρης

Να συνεργαστείς με παλιότερους, έμπειρους συναδέλφους.
Να σου δώσουν προσφορές για τοπογραφικό, αρχιτεκτονικά και στατικά που είναι οι απαιτούμενες μελέτες.
Να προσθέσεις τη δική σου αμοιβή και να κάνεις προσφορά στον πελάτη σου.

----------

nickgg91

----------


## nickgg91

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση Χάρη.

----------

